# Fin de contrat Covid



## Mimie16 (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir j'aimerais savoir si j'ai la possibilité de faire un licenciement personnel. Avec mon assmat, on est  fin contrat sauf qu'elle a la covid. Je n'ai pas de justificatif sa fait 5 jour. Et la elle me dit qu'elle encore positif. Et qu'elle va faire un pcr. Bref je ne sais pas comment faire ?


----------



## assmatzam (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. 

Non. 
Si la fin de contrat arrive vous avez du lui envoyer une lettre de licenciement par retrait d'enfant 
La période de non accueil suite à son covid seront prises en charge par la sécurité sociale 

Le licenciement personnel n'existe pas


----------



## assmatzam (18 Juillet 2022)

Elle aurait dû vous fournir un justificatif du résultat positif de son test 

Vous devrez lui faire parvenir une attestation de salaire pour qu'elle puisse percevoir ses ijss 

On ne refait pas de pcr mais simplement un antigenique


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Elle aurait dû vous fournir un justificatif du résultat positif de son test
> 
> Vous devrez lui faire parvenir une attestation de salaire pour qu'elle puisse percevoir ses ijss
> 
> On ne refait pas de pcr mais simplement un antigenique


Bonjour non pas d'obligation de fournir un résultat positif mais un arrêt maladie. 
Si elle souhaite percevoir des indemnités journalières il faut qu'elle dėclare son covid sur Amėli et ensuite c'est à l'employeur ou aux employeurs de remplir l'attestation de salaire.

Bonne journée.


----------



## assmatzam (18 Juillet 2022)

Oui ou tout du moins un certificat d'isolement


----------



## Ladrine 10 (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Moi j'ai juste fourni l'attestation d'isolement a mes PE que j'ai eu par ameli


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

Oui en effet c'est un certificat d'isolement que la sécu fournit, cela fait la différence avec un arrêt maladie classique et permet à la personne covid de ne pas se voir imputer trois jours de carence. À l'heure actuelle sans symptômes depuis 48h un test pcr ou antigénique est possible d'être réalisé pour reprendre plus tôt le travail mais honnêtement la CPAM dit que dans les 3/4 des cas les personnes sont encore positives à J5. Ce fut mon cas ainsi que mes enfants.
Pour un licenciement, il y a un préavis à respecter, la postante ne dit rien sur le fait que le préavis ait démarré ou pas ....


----------

